# Haunters yard sale



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi folks. A few months ago I received an entire pickup truck of foam from a fellow haunter, who had to make room for home renovations. Well, her new house is taking longer to renovate and she just called me to tell me that she is having a "yard sale" to get rid of her Halloween stuff. I'm not quite sure when yet, but for anyone in the central NJ area, it may be worth a trip. She has a hearse that she made (not sure if she still has the skeletal horse), some columns, one with a door made for jumping out for a scare, paint, more foam (if I don't go take it first), and a bunch of other stuff. If anyone is interested, I'll post the date and the email list she's sending me with prices.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow sweet wish i was in NJ


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

yard sale or not, glad I'm NOT in NJ, but sure would love to visit that yard sale. Is she interested in shipping any of it? After the sale, if she has stuff left maybe you can post it again.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Patty, do you have free shipping?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL.....since my last name is not UPS I'm guessing, NO, I don't have free shipping. Don't know exactly what she has, or even the quality of her work, since I'm still waiting for the email from her after she gets pics and prices set. Anyone wants to drive/fly in, go to a yard sale and needs a place to stay, just let me know...hehehe.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO. For some strange reason I got onto the computer when I came home tonight and checked craigslist. The woman that is having the yard sale had posted that she was GIVING AWAY some of the stuff. I replied, one of about a million that had replied, and she said I could have them all. All I have to do is find a way to go pick it all up. This is the posting that was on there.

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/zip/1234757801.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good going Patty


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO. For some strange reason I got onto the computer when I came home tonight and checked craigslist. The woman that is having the yard sale had posted that she was GIVING AWAY some of the stuff. I replied, one of about a million that had replied, and she said I could have them all. All I have to do is find a way to go pick it all up. This is the posting that was on there.
> 
> http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/zip/1234757801.html


SCORE!!!!!!! Do you have a way to pick it up Pattie? If not let me know and maybe I can help you.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I think I'm going to use my sons truck, although it's not a very big truck. If I have to, I'll go to Home Depot, buy a sheet of plywood and rent a truck...lol. Better yet, my other son works for Aarons Furniture rentals and has access to the box truck. Hmmmmm....may have to take advantage of that before he takes off for Kentucky! Thanks for offering Sharon......if everything else fails I'll give you a call.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What an awesome deal!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is so great. I am excited for you. It is always nice to know good stuff is going to a true haunter and not a haunter wannabe.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW....just wow. I just came from this womans house....she GAVE me 2 columns and the 18-22 inch gargoyles that go on top, an arch and cemetery sign, a huge spider, one of the large cross shaped tombstones with the skeleton on it that I've seen in catalogs for about 90 bucks and another stone. What's left? ANYTHING of hers I want, including cemetery fencing, gates, foam, plywood, foggers, lights, etc. Can you say....>SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

DAM----- good for you trish--
grab it all


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh wow Trish, that's great, what a sweet score!! I'm so jealous!! LOL!!


----------

